# Nvidia drivers killing GPUs, Don't install anything after 320.18. Edit: Issues are now fixed.



## Digital Fragger (Jul 8, 2013)

Do not install 320.49 too. 
*
Source: 
*
Nvidia forums
*modcrash.com/nvidia-display-driver-damaging-gpus/#.UdrRPUE6DYP

One of our forum members had his GTX 680 dead because of this.


*i.imgur.com/jGXss8Oh.jpg






Just stick with 314.xx series for few days until everything is fixed.


EDIT: Apparently my above post is feeding misleading info according to one of our forum members. So this edit. 

It's your wish if you want to install 320.49 driver or not. The issue with it is not as widespread as it is with 320.18 but few people do have issues with 320.49 while it is problem free for others at same time.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 8, 2013)

Here is the proud forum member with Dead GPU (GTX 680).
Never gonna buy nVidia again.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 8, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> Here is the proud forum member with Dead GPU (GTX 680).
> Never gonna buy nVidia again.



Mygod driver will kill the GPU?\

Your GPU is Under warranty?


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 8, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> Here is the proud forum member with Dead GPU (GTX 680).
> Never gonna buy nVidia again.



As it is an International issue contact nvidia they will do something lets hope...


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 8, 2013)

Is it going to affect the Mobile GPUs too. ?? Gosh , I am overclocking my Mobile GPU with those drivers.!!!!!! 
Dayum!!!! :


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 8, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Is it going to affect the Mobile GPUs too. ?? Gosh , I am overclocking my Mobile GPU with those drivers.!!!!!!
> Dayum!!!! :



why take chance.. revert back to old drivers.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 8, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> why take chance.. revert back to old drivers.



yeah , yeah. That's the first thing I am gonna do in the morning once I reach home.
I have already received a BSOD couple of minutes after completing GR Future Soldier.Didn't checked the report though , I hope it's not damaged.

BTW , there's no Warranty for using anything damaged by Beta Drivers , right ?? "use at your own-risk."


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 8, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Is it going to affect the Mobile GPUs too. ?? Gosh , I am overclocking my Mobile GPU with those drivers.!!!!!!
> Dayum!!!! :


I'm using 320.49 in my laptop...........no problem for me, temperature also same as earlier(314.xx driver)


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 8, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> I'm using 320.49 in my laptop...........no problem for me, temperature also same as earlier(314.xx driver)



better be safe than sorry..


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 8, 2013)

According to the official download page of Nvidia it says : "Performance Boost – Increases performance by up to 20% for GeForce 400/500/600 series GPUs in several PC games vs. GeForce 314.22 WHQL-certified drivers."
That definitely means it's pushing the hardware higher.

BTW , I tried to recall the error code appeared in BSOD after playing games for some time. It's "Nvlxxxxx.sys" error . Something that's related to nvidia drivers probably.
Never had this error before.



anupam_pb said:


> I'm using 320.49 in my laptop...........no problem for me, temperature also same as earlier(314.xx driver)


Dude , uninstall it before anything bad happens. It's not stable as per many reports , and I am sure if it's not approved by your laptop vendor and unfortunately anything worng happens , the warranty might not apply.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 8, 2013)

You guys are over-reacting a lot. The issue has been permanently fixed with 320.49 beta along with the same performance levels as in 320.18 faulty driver.

See here - Nvidia Geforce 320.49 Beta Drivers Fix issues with 320.18 - ModCrash

Here are the WHQL versions - *www.techspot.com/news/53108-nvidia-geforce-32049-whql-drivers-ready-for-download.html

No such issues now and everything is as stable as before.

*@manidhillon*

Its no big deal mate. Just RMA the card and you'll get a new one. Its also possible that you won't get those artifacts and discoloration in the new drivers.
Absolutely no need to worry about mate. 



anupam_pb said:


> I'm using 320.49 in my laptop...........no problem for me, temperature also same as earlier(314.xx driver)



No issues mate. 320.49 ones are just perfect. Make sure you use the WHQL version.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 9, 2013)

vickybat said:


> You guys are over-reacting a lot. The issue has been permanently fixed with 320.49 beta along with the same performance levels as in 320.18 faulty driver.
> 
> See here - Nvidia Geforce 320.49 Beta Drivers Fix issues with 320.18 - ModCrash
> 
> ...



Is the 320.49WHQL version completely safe and stable ?? and how is the WHQL different from normal 320.49 ??


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 9, 2013)

vickybat;1956194
[COLOR=#000000 said:
			
		

> You guys are over-reacting a lot. The issue has been permanently fixed with 320.49 beta along with the same performance levels as in 320.18 faulty driver.[/COLOR]
> 
> See here - Nvidia Geforce 320.49 Beta Drivers Fix issues with 320.18 - ModCrash
> 
> ...



320.49 got mixed reports. Some people on other forum and another guy on tdf reported driver crashes and bsod with 320.49. Though it seemed to be fine for others, few people still have issues with it. seems like 320.xx series is still buggy. Better stay with 314.xx till then.



vickybat said:


> *@manidhillon
> 
> Its no big deal mate. Just RMA the card and you'll get a new one. Its also possible that you won't get those artifacts and discoloration in the new drivers.
> Absolutely no need to worry about mate. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif
> ...


He was using 320.49 when his GPU  broke. and sadly he imported it from Thailand and no RMA.


----------



## d3p (Jul 9, 2013)

@Mani : Email these guys.

Inno3D

There must be a way to get the Card replaced from them. Try before you settle with HD7970.

Also stick to Nvidia Based Solution rather than HD7970. Yes you read it right.


----------



## flyingcow (Jul 9, 2013)

d3p said:


> Also stick to Nvidia Based Solution rather than HD7970. Yes you read it right.



Can you please explain...you experiencing any problems?


----------



## DDIF (Jul 9, 2013)

d3p said:


> @Mani : Email these guys.
> 
> Inno3D
> 
> ...


As I told you, no RMA or Warranty. So just new card.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 9, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> 320.49 got mixed reports. Some people on other forum and another guy on tdf reported driver crashes and bsod with 320.49. Though it seemed to be fine for others, few people still have issues with it. seems like 320.xx series is still buggy. Better stay with 314.xx till then.



Nope, you're overreacting again. 320.49 is perfectly fine. If those drivers were buggy, then it would have been a widespread escalation, just like it happened with AMD crossfire drivers.
AMD was forced to acknowledge publicly on the issue. Almost all reviewers mentioned the same.

In forums, you do find one or two guys relating some different issue associated with their system to the same old driver issue ( only the 318.xx were buggy). Not trustworthy opinions imo.
I have searched a lot and found that 320.49 were absolutely fine. They *DO NOT DAMAGE GPU's*.

*Nvidia GeForce 320.49 WHQL Now Available, Fixes Major Issue That Caused Damage On GPUs*



Rishi. said:


> Is the 320.49WHQL version completely safe and stable ?? and how is the WHQL different from normal 320.49 ??



Yes, they are absolutely safe. WHQL is standard referred as "Windows Hardware Quality Labs" and is a quality certification for windows platforms.
GPU companies ( AMD and Nvidia) first release un-certified drivers known as beta drivers, which is close to the final version but not polished. They are released for a try-out by general public 
and comment on its pros and cons that eventually make way to the final or WHQL version.



ManiDhillon said:


> As I told you, no RMA or Warranty. So just new card.



Oh that's bad mate. You shouldn't have bought a GPU from abroad in the first place due to lack of international warranty on GPU's.
Best way is if you have some relatives or friends in Thailand, who can help you RMA the card.

Things like this happen. Just buy a GPU from the country you currently reside, to avoid RMA issues.
IN TDF, we always suggest this to members in the PC buying guide section, when most of them say they can get GPU's from US at cheaper prices.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 9, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Nope, you're overreacting again. 320.49 is perfectly fine.
> 
> In forums, you do find one or two guys relating some different issue associated with their system to the same old driver issue ( only the 318.xx were buggy). Not trustworthy opinions imo.
> I have searched a lot and found that 320.49 were absolutely fine. They *DO NOT DAMAGE GPU's*.



 There are two people on our forum who have posted they are facing crashes and artifacts with 320.49 and you say you've searched a lot. Ofcourse it is up to the card owners which driver they want to install but i thought it would be helpful to give a headsup after seeing someone losing ₹34k worth gpu and that too after installing 320.49. i've seen comments on reddit and other boards with some people still facing driver crashes with 320.49. Even if the percentage of people facing the issue is small i guess it would be logical to not take risk. 


 It happens with every manufacturer and it is not a defame Nvidia thread. I've very good experiences with Nvidia in past and would gladly buy another Nvidia gpu in future.



vickybat said:


> If those drivers were buggy, then it would have been a widespread escalation, just like it happened with AMD crossfire drivers.
> AMD was forced to acknowledge publicly on the issue. Almost all reviewers mentioned the same.



We can see your intentions here. Please take it to some other thread.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 9, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> There are two people on our forum who have posted they are facing crashes and artifacts with 320.49 and you say you've searched a lot. Ofcourse it is up to the card owners which driver they want to install but i thought it would be helpful to give a headsup after seeing someone losing ₹34k worth gpu and that too after installing 320.49.
> 
> It happens with every manufacturer and it is not a defame Nvidia thread. I've very good experiences with Nvidia in past and would gladly buy another Nvidia gpu in future.



One or two issues do not make drivers buggy. It has to be widespread. Those one or two guys might be experiencing artifacts due to other parameters.
There were issues only in 320.18, which has been rectified in 320.49.
What i'm pointing out is that the point of this thread is pointless. I'm also forced to report your original post, due to spreading of misleading info and even feeding it, after people showed the reality with enough proof.

And what intentions you are talking of? I just gave an analogy wrt AMD and their driver issues regarding crossfire only. No issues in single gpu.
They are about to launch the fixed driver versions on this month only.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 9, 2013)

vickybat said:


> One or two issues do not make drivers buggy. It has to be widespread. Those one or two guys might be experiencing artifacts due to other parameters.
> What i'm pointing out that the point of this thread is pointless. I'm also forced to report your original post, due to spreading of misleading info and even feeding it, after people
> showed the reality with enough proof.



 It is known that 320.18 are buggy. and coming to 320.49,
Saw this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/175666-nvidia-320-49-driver-problem.html
and got to know ManiDhillon broke his gpu... both of them using 320.49. 
 2 issues within a day.. didn't think it is a coincidence and didn't research whether the issue is widespread or not. Just wanted to tell this to others so they can be safe.

Anyway It's none of my businesses really.. Thanks for reporting. I request a mod to delete the thread.

PS:  @others Maybe I'm feeding lies to you but there is not anything you lose if you install 314.xx series until everything is fixed. i really don't know why some people always want to take the side of a company rather than the consumer..


----------



## DDIF (Jul 9, 2013)

vickybat said:


> One or two issues do not make drivers buggy. It has to be widespread. Those one or two guys might be experiencing artifacts due to other parameters.
> There were issues only in 320.18, which has been rectified in 320.49.
> What i'm pointing out is that the point of this thread is pointless. I'm also forced to report your original post, due to spreading of misleading info and even feeding it, after people showed the reality with enough proof.
> 
> ...


Buddy I'm not a noob, I did my homework and wasn't able to pin point the problem, then Digi told me about driver problem and the pics with faulty rendering. That explained everything, frequent crashes playing Killing Floor (furious_gamers is witness, we were playing MP), faulty rendering in KF, after one GPU dead, the only thing I changed was my drivers.
Any idea what caused this?
*Drivers*
Digi is not getting any money telling this to people, it was just his good intentions, how can you say he is misleading and feeding wrong info? Are you dev working on nVidia drivers? if yes, then you *may* be right that Digi and me are wrong but if you are not then stop reporting posts and wasting everyone's time.


----------



## d3p (Jul 9, 2013)

^ that's scary.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 9, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> Buddy I'm not a noob, I did my homework and wasn't able to pin point the problem, then Digi told me about driver problem and the pics with faulty rendering. That explained everything, frequent crashes playing Killing Floor (furious_gamers is witness, we were playing MP), faulty rendering in KF, after one GPU dead, the only thing I changed was my drivers.
> Any idea what caused this?
> *Drivers*
> Digi is not getting any money telling this to people, it was just his good intentions, how can you say he is misleading and feeding wrong info? Are you dev working on nVidia drivers? if yes, then you *may* be right that Digi and me are wrong but if you are not then stop reporting posts and wasting everyone's time.



You are unnecessarily making this worse. I never denied that the drivers weren't the issue. 320.18 are indeed faulty and had some adverse effects in GPU's, reported over multiple forums by consumers. The issue was taken into consideration and 320.49 was released to fix issues. How can you be so sure and pin-point on the fact that 320.49 was the cause of your problems?

Your problems could have initiated when you were ( maybe) in 320.18 drivers. It could be some other issue as well. Besides , defective GPU's caused by rogue drivers are easily RMA'ed. Its a pity you're not able to do so, as you didn't buy it locally(India). People get new cards as a replacement for defective ones. Its not like they are simply sitting ducks. You should find ways to RMA your card, from the place you bought instead of cursing the drivers and telling members not to install new ones, even though the issues were fixed. The card you see in my siggy was damaged after 10 days of usage. Had to RMA that and got a new one within a week. GPu's are extremely vulnerable to defects, more than a cpu.

Btw, one does not have to be a driver dev to question for or against their integrity. Faulty drivers will be bashed ( same happened with 320.18) based on simple observations and vice versa.
Digital Fragger claims are misleading because he's bringing 320.49 into the picture. The thread title mentioning 320.18 is perfectly fine though and so are the pictures posted by him, which cater to the same 320.18 drivers


----------



## ico (Jul 9, 2013)

This happened before with some 190.xx series as well.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 10, 2013)

> Yes, they are absolutely safe. WHQL is standard referred as "Windows Hardware Quality Labs" and is a quality certification for windows platforms.
> GPU companies ( AMD and Nvidia) first release un-certified drivers known as beta drivers, which is close to the final version but not polished. They are released for a try-out by general public
> and comment on its pros and cons that eventually make way to the final or WHQL version.



Getting BSOD(nvlddmkm.sys) while using 320.49WHQL drivers. Wasn't even gaming or using the dGPU. I was just web browsing , and it crashed with a BSOD.I have the dump file with me.
Never had BSODs before past couple of days.
Third time , it happened.

Reverting back to 314.xx , better have less perf. than a dead card and data loss.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 10, 2013)

What the hell's wrong with you vickybat???
What was the need to report the thread...  Just cause you have more posts doesn't mean you are a know-it-all... Deal with it, man... Jeez!!!
On topic though, I had a BSOD with 320.49 too while playing F1 2012!!! Damn scary, considering I imported my lappy... Reverting back to older drivers!!!


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 10, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> What the hell's wrong with you vickybat???
> What was the need to report the thread...  Just cause you have more posts doesn't mean you are a know-it-all... Deal with it, man... Jeez!!!
> On topic though, I had a BSOD with 320.49 too while playing F1 2012!!! Damn scary, considering I imported my lappy... Reverting back to older drivers!!!


Have you upgraded from 320.18 or direct jump from 314.xx to 320.49 ??
I have read in forums that some users who upgraded from 320.18 to .49 continued to had issues . This may also be because 320.18 already did enough damage to the card. 

BTW , if possible play the F12012 with old stable 314.xx drivers and care to share the results .. Thanks.

And thanks for posting this Thread "Digi" . At least those who were on 320.18 and read it must have been warned. .
And VickyBat , take it lightly bro.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 10, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> What the hell's wrong with you vickybat???
> What was the need to report the thread...  Just cause you have more posts doesn't mean you are a know-it-all... Deal with it, man... Jeez!!!
> On topic though, I had a BSOD with 320.49 too while playing F1 2012!!! Damn scary, considering I imported my lappy... Reverting back to older drivers!!!





Rishi. said:


> Getting BSOD(nvlddmkm.sys) while using 320.49WHQL drivers. Wasn't even gaming or using the dGPU. I was just web browsing , and it crashed with a BSOD.I have the dump file with me.
> Never had BSODs before past couple of days.
> Third time , it happened.
> 
> Reverting back to 314.xx , better have less perf. than a dead card and data loss.



good. glad the thread is useful to at least few people.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 10, 2013)

Linus was right about nvidia.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 10, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Linus was right about nvidia.


Hmm Yeah!


----------



## vickybat (Jul 10, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Getting BSOD(nvlddmkm.sys) while using 320.49WHQL drivers. Wasn't even gaming or using the dGPU. I was just web browsing , and it crashed with a BSOD.I have the dump file with me.
> Never had BSODs before past couple of days.
> Third time , it happened.
> 
> Reverting back to 314.xx , better have less perf. than a dead card and data loss.



Install driver sweeper and do a complete sweep, i.e remove all traces of nvidia driver. Restart the system and again install the latest 320.49 WHQL.
Report back here if you get any BSOD's. Btw, numerous review sites are stress testing gpu's using 320.49 which came with the launch of GTX 760.

No one has reported any such issues with these drivers. Were you on 320.18 before?


----------



## ico (Jul 11, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Linus was right about nvidia.


yeah. Especially with AMD having Video Decoding (UVD) support and power management with their open-source linux drivers + Weston/Wayland working fine as well.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 11, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Install driver sweeper and do a complete sweep, i.e remove all traces of nvidia driver. Restart the system and again install the latest 320.49 WHQL.
> Report back here if you get any BSOD's. Btw, numerous review sites are stress testing gpu's using 320.49 which came with the launch of GTX 760.
> 
> No one has reported any such issues with these drivers. Were you on 320.18 before?


Have already Uninstalled previous drivers and have used driver sweeper in safe mode.
And yes I was using 320.18 before coming to 320.49.
From the reports I have read about 320.49 feedback , it seems the overvolting issue caused by 320.18 got fixed and it longer causes hardware damages (probably) , but there's still some bugs and unusual crashes/freezing on 320.49.

BTW , do you have any idea about the ideal voltage for kepler cards at highest performance level state. ? Mine is 640m.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 11, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Have already Uninstalled previous drivers and have used driver sweeper in safe mode.
> And yes I was using 320.18 before coming to 320.49.
> From the reports I have read about 320.49 feedback , it seems the overvolting issue caused by 320.18 got fixed and it longer causes hardware damages (probably) , but there's still some bugs and unusual crashes/freezing on 320.49.
> 
> BTW , do you have any idea about the ideal voltage for kepler cards at highest performance level state. ? Mine is 640m.



Well from what i know, gpu boost was behind the damaged gpu's due to 320.18. You know in kepler 6xx series, gpu boost works with respect to the card's tdp.
So until the threshold tdp isn't reached, the clocks rise. Now the tdp is maintained by a power state logic in the gpu, like c1 , c2 (eg). If c1 is the power state for max tdp, c2 is supposed to bring it down to idle. Now supposedly, the 320.18 drivers allowed clocks to rise so that the c2 state was never reached and clocks rose irrespective of relative tdp. This caused gpu damage due to heat and voltage. It was a serious issue. 

The 7xx series cards feature gpu boost 2.0, which removes tdp and instead relies on temperature. So clocks will now rise and fall according to temperature. So a card with a better cooling solution, will achieve higher boost clocks. So the 320.18 never affected 7xx series cards afaik.

I think your 640m would have suffered, but i doubt your gpu has gone bad. Do you get the same crashes in 314.xx??


----------



## jenimukanna (Jul 11, 2013)

i have installed 320.49 before two weeks in my asus gtx 660 v2 please help me out how to revert it ...


----------



## vickybat (Jul 11, 2013)

^^320.49 is absolutely fine. No need to revert it back imo. Were you in 320.18 before?? If yes, then for how long??


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 11, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Well from what i know, gpu boost was behind the damaged gpu's due to 320.18. You know in kepler 6xx series, gpu boost works with respect to the card's tdp.
> So until the threshold tdp isn't reached, the clocks rise. Now the tdp is maintained by a power state logic in the gpu, like c1 , c2 (eg). If c1 is the power state for max tdp, c2 is supposed to bring it down to idle. Now supposedly, the 320.18 drivers allowed clocks to rise so that the c2 state was never reached and clocks rose irrespective of relative tdp. This caused gpu damage due to heat and voltage. It was a serious issue.
> 
> The 7xx series cards feature gpu boost 2.0, which removes tdp and instead relies on temperature. So clocks will now rise and fall according to temperature. So a card with a better cooling solution, will achieve higher boost clocks. So the 320.18 never affected 7xx series cards afaik.
> ...



Well according to this logic , I assume that my 640m wouldn't have been damaged. It's because I was using a modified vBIOS which changed the stock clock to something higher ,from ~624Mhz to 810Mhz.
The GPU boost never worked , because the clocks were like 135Mhz~450mhz~810mhz. 3 Different states. If it were for GPU boost the 2nd maximum frequency should have been around 750Mhz or so.

Maybe My GT640m survived because of the modified vBIOS.

Also , I was looking into GPU overclock thread for reference and found out that at Clock speed close to 850Mhz and more , the VDDC was maxed at 0.987V , on 314.xx drivers.
But with the latest drivers 320.49 , I was getting that value beyond 1.xx volt for same clock speed , even for a li'l bit lower ,you think it's overvolting ???


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2013)

yes it's overvolting.


----------



## jenimukanna (Jul 11, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^320.49 is absolutely fine. No need to revert it back imo. Were you in 320.18 before?? If yes, then for how long??


i didn't know exactly how long in 320.18 now updated 320.49 wqhl on july 1 ..... my asus gtx idle temp is 38-39 load 59 is there any problem in it ...... ?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 12, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Well according to this logic , I assume that my 640m wouldn't have been damaged. It's because I was using a modified vBIOS which changed the stock clock to something higher ,from ~624Mhz to 810Mhz.
> The GPU boost never worked , because the clocks were like 135Mhz~450mhz~810mhz. 3 Different states. If it were for GPU boost the 2nd maximum frequency should have been around 750Mhz or so.
> 
> Maybe My GT640m survived because of the modified vBIOS.
> ...



Its overvolting because of the modified vBIOS imo. Drivers don't cause gpu's to automatically over volt. Either you do that manually or takes the value of the current installed bios profile.
I'd say revert back to your default bios or decrease the voltage manually to previous value. That could be the cause of your BSOD's. Decrease the voltage to 0.987V and then see if it still crashes or gives BSOD's in 320.49.

IMO it shouldn't because there 320.49 is bug free. Do that and report here mate. 



jenimukanna said:


> i didn't know exactly how long in 320.18 now updated 320.49 wqhl on july 1 ..... my asus gtx idle temp is 38-39 load 59 is there any problem in it ...... ?



If your system isn't showing any signs of problems, then i don't see any reasons to revert back, if you are on 320.49 WHQL.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 12, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Its overvolting because of the modified vBIOS imo. Drivers don't cause gpu's to automatically over volt. Either you do that manually or takes the value of the current installed bios profile.



I hope you know that drivers control the voltages through interaction with the vBIOS. With Kepler, drivers are significantly more in control of the voltages after Nvidia locked out the user from extensively overvolting his/her GPUs. Only the first batch of MSI lightning edition GPUs had true voltage tuning.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I hope you know that drivers control the voltages through interaction with the vBIOS. With Kepler, drivers are significantly more in control of the voltages after Nvidia locked out the user from extensively overvolting his/her GPUs. Only the first batch of MSI lightning edition GPUs had true voltage tuning.



Yes, GPU boost auto adjusts the voltage from a range of 0.987v - 1.150v normally. At more higher clocks, it goes past the slider in some cases.

Here some more info on kepler's voltage and overclocking - HARDOCP - Introduction to Overclocking - NVIDIA Kepler GeForce GTX 680 Overclocking Review

The 680 still relies on TDP for gpu boost to work. So i guess in Rishi's case, its normal.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 13, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Its overvolting because of the modified vBIOS imo. Drivers don't cause gpu's to automatically over volt. Either you do that manually or takes the value of the current installed bios profile.
> I'd say revert back to your default bios or decrease the voltage manually to previous value. That could be the cause of your BSOD's. Decrease the voltage to 0.987V and then see if it still crashes or gives BSOD's in 320.49.
> 
> IMO it shouldn't because there 320.49 is bug free. Do that and report here mate.
> ...



You didn't read the last part of the post.It wasn't overvolting on 314.xx but it's doing that on 320.49 at same clock speed infact sometimes the voltage fluctuates from 0.8V to 1.02volt even without any load on GPU , which leads to increase in GPu temperature.
The vBIOS MOD was same for both drivers.
Also AFAIK , 320.18 was lethal because it had powerful control over the voltages.So , drivers do control the voltages.

Anyways , it seems my system is throwing multiple BSODs in past couple of days ever since I installed the 320.xx drivers.. [ I have posted a thread on that.])
I am thinking about a CLean Windows intallation now.Looks like drivers have been badly messed up. Not able to figure out what's the root cause of problems.
Whether it's the residual 320.18 files (though , I used DC).Or is it Intel drivers , or whatever.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> You didn't read the last part of the post.It wasn't overvolting on 314.xx but it's doing that on 320.49 at same clock speed infact sometimes the voltage fluctuates from 0.8V to 1.02volt even without any load on GPU , which leads to increase in GPu temperature.
> The vBIOS MOD was same for both drivers.
> Also AFAIK , 320.18 was lethal because it had powerful control over the voltages.So , drivers do control the voltages.
> 
> ...



Trying running a high bitrate 1080p video for extended hours ( 1 or 2). See if the system throws a BSOD or not. 
Re installing OS in the primary partition is a good way to rule out BSOD due to drivers. Do that if possible.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 13, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Trying running a high bitrate 1080p video for extended hours ( 1 or 2). See if the system throws a BSOD or not.
> Re installing OS in the primary partition is a good way to rule out BSOD due to drivers. Do that if possible.



Yeah , that's what I am planning to do now.
Btw , here is that BSOD information thread for some of the recent BSODs.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/175778-need-help-bsods.html]


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Yeah , that's what I am planning to do now.
> Btw , here is that BSOD information thread for some of the recent BSODs.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/175778-need-help-bsods.html]



Do a clean OS install and use 320.49 again. Checked that thread and realized that your BSOD's are caused by drivers only.
While using 314.xx, do you get these BSOD's?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 13, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Yes, GPU boost auto adjusts the voltage from a range of 0.987v - 1.150v normally. At more higher clocks, it goes past the slider in some cases.
> 
> Here some more info on kepler's voltage and overclocking - HARDOCP - Introduction to Overclocking - NVIDIA Kepler GeForce GTX 680 Overclocking Review
> 
> The 680 still relies on TDP for gpu boost to work. So i guess in Rishi's case, its normal.



Well I was refuting your statement that updating his drivers was not causing overvolting, which is not the case.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 13, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Do a clean OS install and use 320.49 again. Checked that thread and realized that your BSOD's are caused by drivers only.
> While using 314.xx, do you get these BSOD's?


I have a secondary Hard Drive with me(2.5"). Will install Win7 on it , and 320.49 , will test for stability.

For the second part :


> Caused By Driver : nvlddmkm.sys
> Caused By Address : nvlddmkm.sys+280d9a
> File Description : NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, *Version 314.22*
> Product Name : NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, *Version 314.22*
> ...


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I have a secondary Hard Drive with me(2.5"). Will install Win7 on it , and 320.49 , will test for stability.
> 
> For the second part :



That means even 314.xx drivers are crashing too. It seems there is a conflict between drivers, or some system files are corrupted.
A complete OS re-install should fix this issue. If you still face these BSOD's after fresh install, then probably the gpu has undergone some damage during your stint with 320.18.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 13, 2013)

vickybat said:


> That means even 314.xx drivers are crashing too. It seems there is a conflict between drivers, or some system files are corrupted.
> A complete OS re-install should fix this issue. If you still face these BSOD's after fresh install, then probably the gpu has undergone some damage during your stint with 320.18.


I hope it's probably the conflict or corrupted drivers.
If it's the later then in that situation , using Nvidia buggy driver will cost me a freaking 50k laptop.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 13, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I hope it's probably the conflict or corrupted drivers.
> If it's the later then in that situation , using Nvidia buggy driver will cost me a freaking 50k laptop.



No warranty left?


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 13, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> No warranty left?



Warranty is left indeed.Probably 9 months of onsite and +2years additional warranty.
But not sure , if it's voided.
I have opened the laptop once , but managed to do that without tampering any warranty seal.They are intact. ( Did that just to clean the Lappy.)
I just don't trust Acer , when it comes to A.S.S. like warranty. Who knows , they might deny it.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2013)

^^ Then no need to worry. You're absolutely covered.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Jul 20, 2013)

guys I have y500 and gtx460 in my desktop, I upgraded to 320.18 in both of then and faced issues like artifacts, bsod only in desktop not in y500. Later upgraded both of them to 320.49,now I haven't faced any issues with the upgrade.


----------



## quad_core (Jul 21, 2013)

I had installed 320.18  , then i used to get random crashes in games , and also frequent lock ups when browsing. I used to get artifacts too , in TombRadier 2013. Later on I installed 320.49, and now also my PC freezes when browsing, and I still get artifacts ( same as in the pic of OP's post) . Not sure if those drivers have damaged my GPU.


----------



## d3p (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm using Nvidia Geforce 320.49 from last few weeks, since the day i got GTX650ti. I don't see any artifacts or any sort of symptoms of abnormal behavior of the card.

So do anyone forsee anything ?? The card is backed up with 3yrs of reliable Asus Warranty.


----------



## rock2702 (Jul 21, 2013)

d3p said:


> I'm using Nvidia Geforce 320.49 from last few weeks, since the day i got GTX650ti. I don't see any artifacts or any sort of symptoms of abnormal behavior of the card.
> 
> So do anyone forsee anything ?? The card is backed up with 3yrs of reliable Asus Warranty.



Did you sell off your 7970's?


----------



## d3p (Jul 21, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Did you sell off your 7970's?



Hmm Something like that. Its been months now i guess.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 21, 2013)

quad_core said:


> I had installed 320.18  , then i used to get random crashes in games , and also frequent lock ups when browsing. I used to get artifacts too , in TombRadier 2013. Later on I installed 320.49, and now also my PC freezes when browsing, and I still get artifacts ( same as in the pic of OP's post) .* Not sure if those drivers have damaged my GPU*.



Maybe. Even I also assume the same for my card.
Have you tried clean removal of previous drivers , and a fresh installation of the most stable one ???


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 27, 2013)

I have  320.18 driver installed and i was getting freezing problems in ME3 & Metro 2033 and BSOD's
I think it is because of this driver(I used to not have these problems earlier).
Should i update to 320.49 or roll back to 314.xx?


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2013)

first try 320.49 .. if that does not solve the issue roll back to 314.xx but someone I know having issues from 314.xx to 320.18 but 320.49 has fixed the issues for him .. if none of these works for you you can roll back to 310.90 WHQL which is a very stable version.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I have  320.18 driver installed and i was getting freezing problems in ME3 & Metro 2033 and BSOD's
> I think it is because of this driver(I used to not have these problems earlier).
> Should i update to 320.49 or roll back to 314.xx?



A clean removal of previous drivers , and then update to 320.49. If the problem persists then rollback to 314.xx .


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 8, 2013)

If I buy a Forsa NVIDIA GT620 2GBDDR3 GPU,and install NVIDIA driver ver. 320.49(WHQL),will there be issues + problems?

I mean will the card be rendered defunct?


----------



## d3p (Aug 8, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> If I buy a Forsa NVIDIA GT620 2GBDDR3 GPU,and install NVIDIA driver ver. 320.49(WHQL),will there be issues + problems?
> 
> I mean will the card be rendered defunct?



Nope, it won't be an issue. But make sure, you have adequate warranty & know the service contacts inside India when you buy from Forsa.

IMO, better to stick to makes from Zotac, Asus than Forsa.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 8, 2013)

Current 326.xx drivers are perfectly stable. No such issues and nvidia cards are perfectly safe.

The name of this thread is *highly highly misleading*, especially the part *"Do not install anything after 320.18"*. Do not fall for it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 8, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Current 326.xx drivers are perfectly stable. No such issues and nvidia cards are perfectly safe.


Thanks Mate for the latest news.

But Friend,where from are you getting the Current *326.xx* drivers???
The NVIDIA as well as ZOTAC site mentioned 320.49(WHQL) version for NVIDIA GeForce GT620 Synergy Edition as the current or latest one.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 8, 2013)

^^ Its 326.41 beta precisely. The WHQL version isn't out yet.

Download from here:

Drivers | GeForce


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 8, 2013)

^Thanks again vicky.
But I shall wait for a few days more to get the 326.xx(WHQL)  STABLE release drivers from NVIDIA.

I am uneasy to use the beta ver. of the driver.

What do you suggest? Shall I use the 320.49(WHQL) ver. *OR* the 326.41(BETA) ver. of the drivers by NVIDIA?


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 8, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Its 326.41 beta precisely. The WHQL version isn't out yet.
> 
> Download from here:
> 
> Drivers | GeForce



Not defying your opinion but at the same time TBH , one shouldn't fall for beta drivers if he worries about HW stability.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 8, 2013)

^^ Not all beta drivers are bad mate. 326.41 is being tested by all reviewers currently and that too in intensive games and benchmarks. No issues at all.
Op can safely go with 326.41 beta.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 9, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Not all beta drivers are bad mate. 326.41 is being tested by all reviewers currently and that too in intensive games and benchmarks. No issues at all.
> Op can safely go with 326.41 beta.



Yeah , that's what I am saying.One should go for any beta drivers only after reading extensive reviews that negates presence of any bugs in the Driver.
Not all Beta drivers are buddy , but if anyone of th'm is then there's a good chance of permanent damage to HW.

I mean wait for few days after the release of Beta before trying.That's all I gotta say.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 9, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Not all beta drivers are bad mate. 326.41 is being tested by all reviewers currently and that too in intensive games and benchmarks. No issues at all.
> *Op can safely go with 326.41 beta*.



vicky, are you assuring?


----------



## vickybat (Aug 9, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> vicky, are you assuring?



Not exactly but its a thumbs up from my side. The driver has been doing well everywhere. No performance complaints as per reviewers as well as from members in other discussion forums.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 9, 2013)

^Downloaded all three NVIDIA drivers(*64-bit format*) :--->

1).   *310.49(WHQL)**  ------> suggested by our Friend topgear to have a hassle free mind....

2).   320.49(WHQL)   -------> sceptical as according to all of your views

3).   *326.44(BETA)**   ------> suggested by You


Now a bit confused...and thinking.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 9, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^Downloaded all three NVIDIA drivers(*64-bit format*) :--->
> 
> 1).   *310.49(WHQL)**  ------> suggested by our Friend topgear to have a hassle free mind....
> 
> ...



For a GT 620, the choice isn't going to matter that much considering its performance. You can go for any of the three.
All of them are absolutely safe.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 10, 2013)

vickybat said:


> For a GT 620, the choice isn't going to matter that much considering its performance. You can go for any of the three.
> *All of them are absolutely safe.*



Thanks vicky for the re-assurance and support provided.
Shall definitely give my feedback after attaching the new ZOTAC GeForce GT 620 GPU and installing *any one* of the drivers.


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2013)

so now you are using which driver version ? BTW, some people has reported that after installing 320.49 gpu default vcore voltage gone high and that's what made them overheat/malfunctioning - so if by any chance if youare going to use beta driver or any other 32x driver just monitor the gpu voltage [ idle and load ] using gpu-z and compare it with 310.90 if possible.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 11, 2013)

^Friend I am using NVIDIA 310.49(WHQL)(64-bit) as per your advice,but mostly trying to remaining "SAFEEEE".
Please vicky do not misunderstand me! I shall upgrade the drivers directly to 326.xx(WHQL)(64-bit),when that will be available.

My GPU-Z screenshot :
*img194.imageshack.us/img194/1817/qmmf.png


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2013)

I think I've told you to uyse this 
NVIDIA DRIVERS 310.90WHQL

anyway, do post a pic of the sensors tab and if you want you can install 326.xx and compare the sensor tab of 310.xx with 326.xx to see whether there's any chnages in voltage value or not.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 12, 2013)

Also cross-check the performance mode of the GPU in driver control panel. 
Make sure it's adaptive , I.e. controlled by driver , before posting results.

I think always on perf. Will keep your GPU on full p0 state. So use adaptive to ensure it's on blow only when required by games or app.
Measure the VCore and the core clock for that voltage.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 12, 2013)

Been using 320.49 release from a past few days on my 9500GT. Nothing is overheating or crashing. I actually see a performance increment on a few games like DiRT 3.

GPU-Z-


*img.krow.me/di/5P5O/Capture.jpg



Yeah I OC'd my card, used MSI Afterburner for that


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 12, 2013)

I recently got zotac 650Ti boost driver DVD has 314.22. I ran it first few days. Then reading that 320.49 has performance improvements , installed it. But to my surprise I hear fan noise in idle. When checking the Core voltage to my surprise it was around 1.3V on desktop. 314.22 had it hovering around 0.8V-0.9V. So the overvolt issue is true. Since then reverted to 314.22.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 12, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> I recently got zotac 650Ti boost driver DVD has 314.22. I ran it first few days. Then reading that 320.49 has performance improvements , installed it. But to my surprise I hear fan noise in idle. When checking the Core voltage to my surprise it was around 1.3V on desktop. 314.22 had it hovering around 0.8V-0.9V. So the overvolt issue is true. Since then reverted to 314.22.



Yeah , overvolting issue is true. But I don't accept 0.9 to 1.3 as safe . That's too much increase.
Mine was always going into p0 state even when it wasn't in use. ( heard about nvidia optimus , right ? )


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 12, 2013)

Due to Windows autoupdate enabled,a* new driver has been installed by Windows Update *for the GeForce GT620 Synergy edition card.

Latest screen shots of GPU-Z : 
*img138.imageshack.us/img138/4868/fwa4.png

Also screen shot of HD monitor : 
*img29.imageshack.us/img29/9512/f8u3.png


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 12, 2013)

I did, and my graphics card went kaput with the exact error pictured in the first post, it was Grid 2 for me though. I tried going back to the previous drivers, but that did not help either.

Edit - Unfortunately, my card is 3 years old, and its out of the warranty period, should have registered with Zotac for the extra warranty, damn!


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 13, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I did, and my graphics card went kaput with the exact error pictured in the first post, it was Grid 2 for me though. I tried going back to the previous drivers, but that did not help either.
> 
> Edit - Unfortunately, my card is 3 years old, and its out of the warranty period, should have registered with Zotac for the extra warranty, damn!



Bad luck with you buddy. Should have read about it before you tried.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 13, 2013)

Is there any danger for my card with the latest driver upgraded by Windows,the driver 311.06 which has been installed?
Mine is the Zotac GeForce GT 620 Synergy Edition(1GB DDR3).

Hi all,successfully* REGISTERED* for the warranty of GeForce GT620 (1GB DDR3) Synergy Edition GPU at Zotac website,and got a *Ticket No.* in case any issue arises.

Zotac emailed to me about the successful registration,and advised me to save the mail along with the Ticket No.

Thumbs UP ZOTAC!!!


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2013)

I don't think you are going to face any issues with 311.06.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 17, 2013)

I think Geforce 320.49 WHQL Drivers are fine too with my GTX 670.. Check the screenshots. To load my GPU, i used Crysis 3 with Very High settings with everything maxxed.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 18, 2013)

I recently installed the NVIDIA 320.49 WHQL Drivers,but some issues seems to be present,very "minor" one.
Firstly the PhysX driver is not installed,and secondly the most important is that the installation takes ages (not completing!!!),it is struck at "*UPDATING NVIDIA DRIVERS*..." comment and the green horizontal actionbar seems to be stuck up.

Friends,particularly @topgear,should I revert back to previous drivers?

Screenshots :

*img17.imageshack.us/img17/1470/d0hw.png

*img571.imageshack.us/img571/4509/hbr.png


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 18, 2013)

What is this Nvidia Bloatware with Drivers now a days. Nvidia Experience my ..., and why do we need an internet connection to install drivers,funny or am I missing something here!

And about drivers killing the cat and burning the house down.....calm down ....someone in the family with a  680 Sli is doing fine with 326 Beta and we lesser mortals are fine too as of now,nothing apocalyptic.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 18, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> and why do we need an internet connection to install drivers



why? cant the driver be installed offline?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 18, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> Do not install 320.49 too.
> *
> Source:
> *
> ...


Reverted back to 314.22 WHQL and everything is O.K.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 18, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> I recently installed the NVIDIA 320.49 WHQL Drivers,but some issues seems to be present,very "minor" one.
> Firstly the PhysX driver is not installed,and secondly the most important is that the installation takes ages (not completing!!!),it is struck at "*UPDATING NVIDIA DRIVERS*..." comment and the green horizontal actionbar seems to be stuck up.



When you start the installation, the wizard ask for you to connect to Internet. As soon as you get connected and get Next button on Wizard, simply dc internet. In that way, the nvidia won't download drivers / update and it'll be finished successfully.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 20, 2013)

Performing a CLEAN INSTALL of NVIDIA *327.23(64-bit) WHQL* Driver onto my machine.

But it seems to take ages for installation...

AMD Graphics driver(Catalyst Control Centre) was a breeze while installing...

Don't know why NVIDIA Driver installation sucks so much!!!


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 20, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Performing a CLEAN INSTALL of NVIDIA *327.23(64-bit) WHQL* Driver onto my machine.
> 
> But it seems to take ages for installation...
> 
> ...


How's it , stable ?? Which GPU ?


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 20, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Performing a CLEAN INSTALL of NVIDIA *327.23(64-bit) WHQL* Driver onto my machine.
> 
> But it seems to take ages for installation...
> 
> ...



last time i installed 326.80 WHQL something in my PC, it took few minutes not ages. and doing fine till now, no issues so far. Hope its normal


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2013)

even I've never faced any issue while installing nvidia driver but two times I've seen physx installation taking ages but I was installing physx on a pc with AMD gpu anyway.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 21, 2013)

topgear said:


> *I was installing physx on a pc with AMD gpu anyway*.



lol ,but why  ? Isn't physx limited to Nvidia.

BTW , my Laptop recently underwent a complete re-install of MS Windows and updated the system with 326.xx driver. 
Also installed latest Intel Hd4000 drivers. The System has not thrown a single BSOD yet. ( A week since re-install ).


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2013)

some games do need physx to be installed otherwise they just won't work for eg . Mafia 2.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 21, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> How's it , stable ?? Which GPU ?





sam_738844 said:


> last time i installed 326.80 WHQL something in my PC, it took few minutes not ages. and doing fine till now, no issues so far. Hope its normal




Running ,Functioning,completely STABLE and Normal in this 327.23 WHQL(64-bit) driver from NVIDIA.

GPU : NVIDIA GeForce GT620 1GB DDR3 Synergy Edition from Zotac


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 21, 2013)

topgear said:


> some games do need physx to be installed otherwise they just won't work for eg . Mafia 2.


Oh..okay. I wasn't aware of that .



kg11sgbg said:


> Running ,Functioning,completely STABLE and Normal in this 327.23 WHQL(64-bit) driver from NVIDIA.
> 
> GPU : NVIDIA GeForce GT620 1GB DDR3 Synergy Edition from Zotac


That's for Windows 7 too ?? I thought the 327.xx release was meant for 8.1 .


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2013)

For desktop gpus :



> Windows 8 64-bit, Windows Vista 64-bit, Windows 7 64-bit, Windows 8.1 64-bit



For mobile gpus :



> Windows 8 64-bit, Windows 8.1 64-bit, Windows 7 64-bit


----------



## HE-MAN (Oct 23, 2013)

bump i always update as soon as the drivers pop up nothing here everything is fine


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 24, 2013)

just installed *331.58-notebook-win8-win7-64bit-international-whq*l from nvidia BF4 Ready driver. Experiencing a little boost in Dishonored somehow. Earlier at ultra it was giving 128 FPS, now its 131.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 24, 2013)

Presently updated to *GeForce R331 Game Ready Driver*(ver : 331.58 WHQL).

No issues/problems till now...keeping fingers crossed...


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2013)

hmm, I'll upgrade to the same as well .. thanks for the feedback.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 28, 2013)

^^ but TG u have a R6850 which is....


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 28, 2013)

i am currently on 320.49, should i Install lastest drivers or go back to 314.22?


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 29, 2013)

^^ update to latest drivers, no issues.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 29, 2013)

This thread's title needs to be changed or completely dumped. Its doing nothing but painting a false picture in the minds of people here.
No current Nvidia drivers have any issues that lead to overheating or card damage.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 29, 2013)

+1 to above.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 29, 2013)

vickybat said:


> This thread's title needs to be changed or completely dumped. Its doing nothing but painting a false picture in the minds of people here.
> No current Nvidia drivers have any issues that lead to overheating or card damage.


Not sure about the WHQL thing, but some beta drivers did burn up a lot of graphics cards, including mine 
But hey, better safe than sorry


----------



## ico (Oct 29, 2013)

Thread title edited and closed.


----------

